

We, the universal - ankurdhama
https://medium.com/p/bac163e52ec

======
nemasu
Interesting, but I would have to disagree with 'creating the concept of God',
there was an (apparent) external influence in most (all?) cases, whereas a
computer was all internally conceived.

